# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Cần cài nhạc chuông cho Nokia 1280

## Mrthieugia

*mình vừa mua một con 1280 đọc hướng dẫn thấy có hỗ trợ nhạc mp3 nhưng không biết cài thế nào vì không thấy có cổng kết nối usb như 1100i và 1200?
*

----------


## hoangnam.hp18

ọc nghe tụi nó gài hàng rồi trắng đen đời ấy chỉ có midi là hết cỡ rồi nếu có hỗ trợ mp3 thì ổ cứng của nó cũng ko chứa nỗi nữa bài hát file mp3

----------


## Chickense

*





 Gửi bởi dinhbas

ọc nghe tụi nó gài hàng rồi trắng đen đời ấy chỉ có midi là hết cỡ rồi nếu có hỗ trợ mp3 thì ổ cứng của nó cũng ko chứa nỗi nữa bài hát file mp3


dù sao mình chỉ muốn biết làm sao kết nối được với máy tính thôi, dùng nhạc midi cho máy đen trắng là cũng pro rồi!
*

----------


## hoangnam.vn08

dùng cáp nối.mà máy tính cũng cài cái j nữa thì phải.

----------


## hongson1992

*





 Gửi bởi tag

dùng cáp nối.mà máy tính cũng cài cái j nữa thì phải.


 không biết nó dùng loại cap gì nhỉ?
*

----------

